# AUS- Electric conversions



## Ausemoto (Jun 6, 2014)

*ausEmoto *

Starting out doing conversions after completing a number of stupidly powerful e-bikes and a motorbike. Mostly doing it a a hobby rather then a income for now so i am willing to do conversions at a reasonable price.

I am primarily dealing with BLDC systems due to the increased control and efficiency. Most systems will be built around a air cooled motor that its upwards of 94% efficient. For higher power systems i am capable of oil cooling the motor with modifications. 

Starting at 10kw power up to 200kw in a efficient package. Can work the electronics for any project, currently working on a solar paddle house boat and planning a 150kw+ sidecar speedway bike.

https://www.facebook.com/ausemoto?ref=bookmarks
Based on the Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia.


----------



## CaptD (May 6, 2021)

Any help identifying this guy here? Just dropped the battery tray this morning mate. How would you bring these back to life?






u.












9


----------

